
Show HN: (WIP) Axel = Haskell and Lisp - BalinKing
https://axellang.github.io
======
BalinKing
Axel is a programming language project I've been working on for a couple years
to scratch a personal itch: namely, to help alleviate the pain of Template
Haskell by integrating a Lisp-esque macro system into Haskell. Axel's syntax
is Lisp-like but the semantics are those of Haskell, so (IMHO) it's a happy
medium between the two.

It is still very work-in-progress (as the GitHub issues make obvious), but I
can no longer resist the temptation to share :-)

Any feedback/questions are appreciated – this is both my first non-trivial PL
project _and_ Haskell project, so I'm sure there are many areas for
improvement.

